# Cameo Opportunities



## purful (Nov 13, 2008)

I am accepting Fursona Cameos. If you don't know what a Fursona is, google it. If you don't know what a cameo is, google that too! The short explanation is that I'm allowing your furry characters to have an appearance in my furry story "Ur". However, you'll have to fit your character into my setting. 

Ur is a medieval/steam punk/tribal genre, with a plot involving Zombies.

Most places in Ur are named for the furry Tribes who dominate that particular territory, while other places are named based on things outside of the Tribes. Tribes are like a large family (or families plural) of a specific animal. For example, the Talon Tribe are griffins of Highland, the Firecat Tribe are red pandas in Wreath Wind, and so on. Please specify your Fursona's species, so I can place them in the appropriate Tribe.

You'll need to choose your role too.

Zombies are not made by zombie bites, nor a virus, nor meteors, etc. I'm not gonna spoil how they were made. If you want your cameo to be a zombie, please understand that zombies are the enemy role and thus bad things may occur in the story!

Even though this is a medieval setting, there is *_some_* tech. Think of the kind of tech you'd see in a steam punk medieval Anime setting. I'll have only a few open slots for Tech Characters, which are known as "Tinkers".

Other roles are based on Trades, such as Tailor (making clothing), Jeweler, Trader (collects stuff and then trades or sells it), Warrior (fighters, which also includes guards and bounty hunters), Healer (not a magical based thing - it's healing the sick and wounded with herbs, bandages, surgery, etc), Hunters (as in for food, but they can sometimes be employed for tracking people), Blacksmith (making armor, swords, and things from iron or steel by forging metal), Woodworker (chopping trees, building things, like a carpenter), Entertainers/Artists (dancers, singers, performers, painters, poets, etc), Scholars (those who study and teach, write/keep books and scrolls, etc), Cooks (bakers, butchers, etc), Farmers, Masons (work with stone and brick, including mining), Tanner (it's basically leatherworking), Weaver (google it), Alchemist (making potions, brewing, etc; often can substitute for a healer, although they are not trained in anatomy nor illnesses), Priest/Priestess (they commune with Ur), and more.

When you pick a trade, you may want to pick a level too. Apprentices are those learning a trade, a Journeyman is someone who has completed apprenticeship, and Masters are those who have mastered their trade.

Also keep in mind that the theology (religion) of this world is "Ur". The planet they live on is called Ur, and Ur is viewed as the "Mother and Father" deity. Yes, they basically worship the earth. There are various Temples of Ur and at least one Priest/Priestess to each Temple. A Priest/Priestess communes with Ur, meaning that Ur has chosen them to be a moral guide to the people. Priests often have special abilities, such as being an Oracle who receives visions from Ur. Priest is often a role without a trade, as being a Priest dominates their life.

There are other roles that can be played in addition to the previously mentioned roles, such as Ruin Warrior. Please see Kittenbell's Introduction in my gallery for information on the Ruin Warriors [Link]

Please note that there will not be a huge amount of "magic" in this story. The closest thing to magic in this story, is zombies and priests. Alchemists are not mages! What Alchemists do in my story, is something people do in real life ;-)

Recap of what I need for your Fursona:

URL to your FA Gallery: (so I can link to you and give you credit for your cameo)
Fursona Name: 
Fursona Species: (Sorry, no humans and other non-antro. I will accept insectoids, taurs, and limited aquatics and plantoids.)
Age Range: Child, Teenager, Young Adult, Adult, Middle Aged, Elder, or give an actual age.
Ur Role: (Zombie, Tinker, Warrior, Healer, Alchemist, Scholar, Priest, etc)
Ur Trade Level: (Apprentice, Journeyman, or master)
Fursona Appearance Description: (Don't forget to include clothing. Also, if your descript is too creative, I have have to tone it down, as blue wolves, pink panthers, and fish taurens might not fit in this story.)
Fursona Personality Description: 
Other Instructions on what you'd like your Ur Cameo to be: 
Include a Picture of your Fursona, if available.

Here are some links to main character introductions, and maps of Ur:
Intro Casper & Penbrook
Intro Kittenbell
Intro Ren
Ur Continents
Ur Waters
Ur Volcanoes
Ur Note Worthy Places


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, oh! Pick me! *Waves paw wildly* As one writer to another, I'm always interested in putting my characters in, to help develop a plot. So I'd be more than happy to join in. Hope you don't mind that this isn't the original Zeich- just an adapted version to fit your story =)

Fursona Name: Zeich Fieltas

Fursona Species: Wolf

Ur Role: Warrior/Mercenary for Hire

Ur Trade Level: Journeyman, though near Master.

Fursona Appearance Description: Zeich has medium gray backfur with white underbelly. Black-tipped ears are partially hidden behind a crop of medium-length hair that partially covers his emerald-green eyes. The hair is the same color as his backfur, and hangs down to about his neck. Itâ€™s usually tied back in a ponytail. A single tuft of the medium gray color from his backfur is visible in the center of his chest, offsetting the white underbelly.Lightly muscled, somewhat more than a swimmerâ€™s build, but not a bodybuilder in size, Zeich is clearly in good shape. Usually wears a light green-brown hunter's tunic, one that allows him to hide well in the trees and greenery. It's belted at the waist, and a single sheath hangs from each side. The sheath holds an odd sword, a wakizashi (Not quite the length of a katana, but longer than a kodachi). Beneath his tunic is a pair of brown leather breeches, also used for camoflauge. A crossbow also hangs at his waist, as well as a quiver of bolts. Usually doesnâ€™t wear shoes. Has a silver earring in his left ear.

Fursona Personality Description: Zeich is generally laid-back and quite friendly, open and honest. Tends to be a little free in terms of his money, especially as it involves gambling. He just doesn't know when to quit sometimes. However, out of necessity the wolf can be quite cold, such as when danger threatens. Prefers stealth over brute force or confrontation in battle.

Other Instructions on what you'd like your Ur Cameo to be: Keep Zeich out of relationships- personally, I've got a mate both IC and IRL, so Zeich's gonna remain faithful, even in another story series, 'kay? ;D

Include a Picture of your Fursona, if available - Er. Don't have one, as I'm a writer, not an artist. Poor me. =(


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2008)

purful said:


> If you don't know what a Fursona is, google it.


This is a furry fandom site . . . _everybody_ knows what a "fursona" is.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehe. I agree with Strata XD Anyway...I wanna make one too! Also, I have two fursonas. A fake one and a real one. This is because I have a bit of a split personality. My real fursona looks like me in real life but my fake fursona looks like my avatar. I'm gonna use my fake fursona.

Fursona name: Kitty Roarleev 

Fursona Species: Black panther 

Ur role: Assasin 

Ur trade level: New to the job so pretty low 

Fursona appearance: Black fur, yellow eyes, kinda busty with a rather nice musculer build. Wears this weird bikini thing made out of brown leather. Also wears a necklace with one tooth attached to it. 

Fursona personality: A hard ass tomboy who is over confident and likes to be alone. Tends to swear a lot and pick fights with those bigger than her. Hates everyone and everthing. Very sarcastic. Always making jokes. Usually ends up making people feel worse. 

Other instructions: I would actually like her to have a relationship with some one unlike Zeich. Maybe some one will show up that can peirce that cold, dead heart of hers? She must also have a sad past. 

Well, I'm done. Sorry but no pic.


----------



## purful (Feb 21, 2009)

I am fine with the instructions on relationships. They are cameos, so they want have big arching stories around them. However, I am sure I can work in what you've both asked for. It'll be interesting. I actually think Cas and Kitty would get along well in any encounters. I do also have an idea for someone Kitty could potentially get in a relationship with.

Here's what I have for your characters tribe and home land: Zeich Fieltas of the Bone Crushers Tribe (a tribe of gray wolves) in Northwest Traverse (which is basically like Alaska in the world of UR). He's a warrior and mercenary for hire. Kitty Roarleev of the Shang Claw Tribe (a tribe of black panthers) in North Central Wreath Wind above The Ruins (which is like the middle of China). She's an assassin rookie.

I'm still accepting more cameos.


----------



## purful (Feb 21, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> This is a furry fandom site . . . _everybody_ knows what a "fursona" is.



Not necessarily. I don't assume such things.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 22, 2009)

Link to me (I think this is what you asked for)
*Fursona Name:* Shouden Toryn
*Fursona Species:* Wolf
*Ur Role:* Blacksmith
*Ur Trade Level:* Master

*Fursona Appearance Description:* Shouden has chocolate brown fur with a tan belly and grown eyes. Around town, he prefers to wear a nice pair of pants, a shirt and a jacket of some sort. While working, he just takes off his jacket. From working as a blacksmith, Shouden is covered with calluses and scars. He's also pretty strong, often being called to help carry or lift something that no one else can.

*Fursona Personality Description:* Although, he has a few friends and is generally well liked around town, Shouden likes to keep to himself, not saying all that much. This is why he's a blacksmith instead of a warrior. "I'd rather build things for killing than do the killing," he likes to say. Despite this, he is a good leader, but prefers to help people than be evolved in war.

Shouden also doesn't really believe in the religion of Ur, (hey, every religion has the skeptics) often saying that he trusts in the weapons he makes and his own two hands more than the ground he walks on.

Other than that, however, Shouden is a very kind hearted individual, often greeting everyone with a smile and a friendly wave. He also takes great pride in his job, which makes his swords and other weapons cost more, but they are well worth it. He also loves to take special requests and enjoys putting his own flare on his creations.

*Other Instructions on what you'd like your Ur Cameo to be:* He does have a wife. Her name is Aita and she is also a wolf. Aita has white fur with black and grey spots. She mostly stays at home and takes care of the house

Picture (best sketch of Shouden)


----------



## purful (Feb 22, 2009)

Shouden Toryn of the Howling Tongues Tribe (a tribe of brown wolves) in North Central Traverse (which is like Western Canada). He's a Blacksmith.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweet! I like it. I'll have to be sure to read your series to see the cameo....I might have to do my own story with Shouden the Blacksmith.

I like The Howling Tongues Tribe. sounds native american. Shouden always did seem to have a connection with the natives. it fits.


----------

